# Randeinstellungen beim Drucken mit CUPS

## Tommex

Hallo!

Habe bei mir den Drucker mit Cups installiert so wie es auf der gentoo Homepage beschrieben ist.

Doch wie kann ich die Randeinstellungen überarbeiten?

Mein Drucker (HP930C) druckt die oberen und unteren Seitenränder nicht sauber.

Gruß,

Tommex

----------

## KiLLaCaT

heist das, dass er bist zum blattende druckt, oder ,dass er kurz davor aufhört. bei letzterem ist das normal(glaub ich)

MfG

jax

----------

## Tommex

Er druckt nicht ganz bis zum Seitenrand ... aber schneidet leider die oberste und unterste Zeile ab ... also ich hab da immer nur eine halbe Zeile. Sieht doof aus, wenn man mehrere Seiten druckt.

Gruß,

Tommex

----------

